# Buying Bolt to upgrade... HDD recommendations?



## chase_hyland (Feb 1, 2004)

Hi folks,

so I'm considering getting the new Bolt and a 3tb drive for it. I noticed, however, that the hard drive is a 2.5" instead of a 3.5" drive. I think this will make it a bit more difficult to find. I'd love to pick it all up at Best Buy today so I don't have to wait... but I realize that might not be possible. Can anyone recommend any good drives for the Bolt? Thanks!


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Many posts here about this. Recommended to do a search here using the search box at the upper right of the page. Often/most recommended is a Toshiba 3TB 2.5" drive (whose model number you'll find with your search), the last time I checked available at Amazon.com (or just do the search there). No formatting, etc. needed for up to and including 3TB drives--the Bolt box will handle matters automatically.


----------



## jlin (Nov 20, 1999)

What about 4TB?

I'm using an 8TB on my Roamio. A Bolt seems to be a downgrade to me!


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

Check out Weaknees. Their 4 Tuner 3TB Bolt is currently $400, not bad compared to doing it yourself.
TiVo BOLT VOX


----------



## PoohLuvsTIVO (Feb 27, 2006)

jth tv said:


> Check out Weaknees. Their 4 Tuner 3TB Bolt is currently $400, not bad compared to doing it yourself.
> TiVo BOLT VOX


 The new TIVO Bolt is HORRIBLE. THE NEW Operating System was a huge mistake. If I could do it over again I would NEVER GET A BOLT! Something that took 2-3 moves now takes 5-6. The season pass does not work as well either. Don't buy one! Nothing I can do because my husband got it as a present 4 me with a life-time payment so I've paid a bunch for a horrible TIVO. IF THIS WAS MY FIRST TIVO IT WOULD BE MY LAST!


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

PoohLuvsTIVO said:


> The new TIVO Bolt is HORRIBLE. THE NEW Operating System was a huge mistake.


How to Rollback Hydra from Roamio and Mini's v1

How to Rollback Hydra from Roamio and Mini's v1


----------

